# Dental on Monday



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! Em is to have a dental on Monday. Please send good thoughts her way. With her age, heart murmur, cough from the former, and a trachea that is somewhat narrow; I'll be on pins and needles till they call when it is over. It really has to be done, the tartar is really bad, and gum disease doesn't help her heart status. I'm going to use some dental chews to hopefully stop the tartar from coming back too soon.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll be sending good thoughts to you and Em.

How much was the estimate?

Today I actually was looking at TropiClean and will probably buy one of their gels and maybe some dental wipes. 
Susan I know if I'd do a dental on one of my dogs I'd take care of their teeth better than mine lol. To try to keep the build up away.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, the 'estimate' was around $500. That includes 2 extractions that may not happen. Hope that is not necessary. I certainly will do what I can do help the build up of tartar.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That last sentence SHOULD read "I certainly will do what I can do to PREVENT the build up of tartar.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

The "estimate" doesn't sound too bad (it can always be worse) I feel like they are always near $1,000 (usually the dog being older and needing a lot of work) 
Hopefully she won't need the 2 extractions. 
I can just imagine how nervous you are hopefully all goes well. 
Still sending good thoughts 🙂


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope the dental procedure goes well, and perhaps the extractions won't be necessary. 
Our Snow, had a dental a few months ago with 5 extractions. It was $463, not too expensive considering all the work done. She was treated for an a severe infection for two weeks prior to her procedure. Poor baby's face was so swollen and unable to eat well until she finished her antibiotics.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the good thoughts. Hopefully she'll come through just fine. I'll let you know tomorrow evening.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

I use a cat type tooth brush, and tooth paste that a vet had, and the tropiclean or what ever it is called. Alternate between the 2, and brush at least once nightly. 
Also a hand pump water pick to clean after the brush. Only a small dab of the paste or jel on the tip of brush. And hold the nose down and water pick rinse. One side top and bottom together rinse. Then rinse of the brush add more stuff and then the other side, then flush that side water pick, then clean the brush more dab of stuff then the fronts ie canines insizers if there are any. I try to keep the tongue at the back so no choke on rinse, but just direct at the sides. I don't think a powered water pick would be good unless the pressure can be turned way down, and is controllable.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

enginesrus said:


> I use a cat type tooth brush, and tooth paste that a vet had, and the tropiclean or what ever it is called. Alternate between the 2, and brush at least once nightly.
> Also a hand pump water pick to clean after the brush. Only a small dab of the paste or jel on the tip of brush. And hold the nose down and water pick rinse. One side top and bottom together rinse. Then rinse of the brush add more stuff and then the other side, then flush that side water pick, then clean the brush more dab of stuff then the fronts ie canines insizers if there are any. I try to keep the tongue at the back so no choke on rinse, but just direct at the sides. I don't think a powered water pick would be good unless the pressure can be turned way down, and is controllable.


I still don't agree about using a human water pick. But sounds like you take very good care of your pups teeth.


----------

